# Taxidermist?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good taxidermist in Utah County? If I get my bear. I want to have a rug with the head mounted, claws, with felt liner around the bear. Also do you know the cost and how long it will take?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

You should give Mike Christensen a call or pm. He goes by Packout on the board. He lives in American Fork and does excellence work. He did a badger for me last year and while I was deciding who to use, he sent me pictures of a few lions and bears he did and they were awesome. I'm more then pleased with my mount and hopefully I'll get the chance to use him again in the future.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cost and timeframe is going to depend on the taxidermist. A lot of guys try to get work back within 6 to 12 months. Cost on a bear rug will probably be around 800+ depending on the size of the bear. Good luck!

I don't know who to recommend to you in that country. I've heard packout does a good job though.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks. I will contact "Packout".


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

+1 on packout. He is doing my deer and has done several elk for my family. He is a great guy that will be honest and upfront about everything. his webpage is http://sagebasin.com/


----------

